# 3 new girls: Felina, Feluca & Felicia



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

So, today I visited a couple of friends who breed snakes, and are also feeder breeders of both mice and rats.
I came home with 3 new does  :roll: Time will tell how fit they are for my own pet breeding, but so far they seem curious and very sweet, also very contact-seeking.

*Felicia* stone self









*Felina* black broken tan
























(She did not like that at all, so it was very quick, hence the poor quality)

*Feluca* black self (? the tip of her tail and toes are white)









Enjoy :mrgreen:


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Cute


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

aww so cute  love the broken black tan  iv got 1 like it  xx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. I have a doe that looks almost exactly like Felina.


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

3 very pretty girls you have there, I like the head on the stone self


----------

